# schools in marbella/accomadation



## grahamhanson (Jan 5, 2008)

Could someone please advise on what i need to do to get my kids in a state school in the marbella area.
I will be moving over to the area on the 30th march and am unsure on what to do.
I have a job lined up but still need to find accomadation within the area.
I will look to rent for the first 12 months and will then buy.
I will need a 3 bedroom townhouse and my budget is approx 900 euros mnth.
I am willing to travel as i have been told accomadation can be dear near the centre so half hour traveling isnt a problem,would appreciate some advise on this too.
Many thanks Graham


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum

Heres a site to try
Long term rentals Marbella property Calahonda El Rosario properties for rent long term


----------



## JanetB (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Graham, Im in the same boat as you were and Im wondering how you got on finding a suitable state school? Im looking between Malaga and Marbella and Im struggling to find recommendations for State schools. My son is 13 and naturally its a priority for me to get him settled first. 

Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think you have to come over here, find an area you want to live in and look! simple as that.

When we came over 3 months ago, we put our children into an international school near the town we chose to live in, purely cos we didnt know what else to do. Its a lovely school, we have had a look at some state achools and it maybe thats a route we will go down in the fullness of time. But you need the correct residentia paperwork to get them in. But, you have to look at the schools, to see what they're like. ie, how big, how many other British kids, location. Of course, that information can be accessed by searching on your PC, but in my opinion, you need to actually see the school to get a better picture. The next step is when you're here and paperwork is done, you approach the local town hall or the school direct

Jo


----------



## JanetB (Apr 14, 2008)

*Schools Malaga - Marbella*

Thanks for your reply Jojo, I think your right about being there to actualy see the schools. Im searching the internet and getting as much advice as I can befor I visit on the 25th of May.

My son is 13 and we dont speak Spanish. Im concerned that he will be to old to be properly educated in a State school unless someone can recommend a good one?

Im also quitesuprised at how expensive the International schools are. Im planning to come out alone and although I have a great well paid job in England I wont be as well off in Spain. Its a timing thing issuue really. I think Brad will benefit from starting his secondary education in Spain...hes 14 in June and I really dont want to uproot him later on.

Thanks again and I look forward to hiring a car (with sat nav I hope) and investigating all of our options,

Thanks again Janet


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JanetB said:


> Thanks for your reply Jojo, I think your right about being there to actualy see the schools. Im searching the internet and getting as much advice as I can befor I visit on the 25th of May.
> 
> My son is 13 and we dont speak Spanish. Im concerned that he will be to old to be properly educated in a State school unless someone can recommend a good one?
> 
> ...


Oh Janet, I fully understand your concerns about your sons age. My lad, Jack had just turned 13 when we came over and I'm still worried that we left it too late. My 10 yo daughter has settled well, but Jack, well, he's ok, he's fairly happy, but I'm not sure he is settled. In retrospect I'm not sure the international school was the right choice. Although it has helped him initially, maybe a local state school would have been better, he would be learning spanish customs and language quicker and intergrating with his surroundings and community better. He has no friends in our neighbourhood, the kids who live nearby, go to the local state school and my son is very shy so wont approach them, eventhough some of them are english.

So, look at state schools, most of them seem to have a lot of english kids, which has to help initially. I think they are better geared to helping kids intergrate and become "spanish" as opposed to a "visitor"

I could be wrong and our kids are all different, but this is something I'm wrestling with at the moment. The one thing i do know is that i wish we'd done this when he was a little younger!!

That said, sunlands international school, the school mine attend is really lovely!

Jo


----------



## JanetB (Apr 14, 2008)

*Schools Malaga - Marbella*

Thanks for your reply Jojo. Im at work so just nipping in and ourt of the forum when I can.

Moving to Spain is something Ive wanted to do for some years but have been to scared to do it alone. Ive decided not to wait for someone else to give me a change of life Im doing it for Brad and I now.

I like what your saying about State schools and its also excellent to hear that there are lots of English children attending.. I have a list from the internet of State schools but they dot 'advertise' like the International Schools do.

Calahonda International Colege looks great but then again all the International ones do.

Can you or anyone else who is following this thread possibly reccommend any state schools. I would prefer Brad to Intergrate with Spanish and English.

Children are sucha worry but Im sure your son will settle, Sunlands looks very nice. Irs all about then developing relationships and making new friends....it will be like that for me too....big leap but its now or never!!

I will keep you posted......cheers Janet


----------



## SusanaP (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re schools and accommodation in Marbella*

Hi Graham

If you wish to put your kids into a Spanish school here you can just turn up and, if you don't speak Spanish, someone should speak English. 

I have a 5 bed townhouse for rent near Fuengirola for 1000e pcm, 11 month renewable contract, 26 houses in community, big pool and lovely gardens. Large garage, attractive location etc. There are 2 good Spanish schools on the doorstep where my Spanish partner could help you with intros. Alternatively, I am a teacher at an International school where fees are around 7000e per child per year. If your children are of primary school age it is good if they are in the Spanish system, where they will quickly become fluent, however if they are in senior school it is difficult for them to adapt.

It is a good way of life out here and I wish you and your family luck.

Susana


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

SusanaP said:


> If you wish to put your kids into a Spanish school here you can just turn up and, if you don't speak Spanish, someone should speak English.


You have to register your children, you cant just turn up. In this area you have to register by May for next years term


----------

